# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Consumer Preview in Virtual Box



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I wanted to install the Consumer preview in virtual box..i gave it 1000mb RAm and 25Gb space. But at the start of installation I got this error (screenshot 2) and then after clicking "continue" it showed windows 'loading file' bar and then I got a black screen with a cursor  (screenshot 1). Nothing happened. i powered off the virtual machine and tried again but same.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview in Virtual Box*

Depending on which version you are looking to install you will have to up the amount of RAM.

1GB of RAM = 1024MB. So you are short on the actual amount of RAM needed. That is also only for the 32 Bit version. If you are looking to install the 64 Bit version you need to have 2GB of RAM or 2048MB.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview in Virtual Box*

I gave it gb RAM and i was installing 32bit...


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview in Virtual Box*

Ok. Are you still getting the errors? Have you unlocked all aspects of the CPU?



> To install Windows 8 Release Candidate on your PC, the processor (CPU) must support the following features: Physical Address Extension (PAE), NX, and SSE2. Most CPUs have support for these features, so if you receive this error, it is likely because the NX feature is not enabled on your system.
> 
> To resolve this error, follow manufacturer guidelines to enable NX (“No eXecute bit”), or the equivalent XD (“eXecute Disabled”), feature within the BIOS settings. This feature is typically found in the Advanced or Security tabs within the BIOS settings, and can be referred to by a variety of names, including but not limited to:
> · No Execute Memory Protect
> ...


Direct from Microsoft.


----------



## Browntellis (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview in Virtual Box*

The day before yesterday, I was exploring about how to download and install the Microsoft Windows 8 in a virtual environment. Therefore, after spending an hour or so, I have found a useful link with very easy steps How to Download and Install Windows 8 on a Virtual Environment | Information Technology | Latest on Apple Microsoft Social Media & Web


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 Consumer Preview in Virtual Box*

I change my mind. I will use Linux but not Win8  Also it is not designed for PCs
And my copy was consumer preview, not release preview.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well considering I am running it on a PC, kinda tough to swallow the "its not designed for PC" comment.

Plus why would you want to run an out of date and even buggier version than the one currently being used and supported? Just seems silly to run the Consumer Preview which Microsoft already stated is no longer supported and out of date.

So do what you must, but frankly it works just fine on a PC. Even one without a touch screen. I have no issues at all with it and I have been running it all day, every day for almost 3 weeks.


----------

